

The API I've been working on for the last 596 days is now live - podman
http://blog.sproutvideo.com/sproutvideo-api.html

======
podman
To be clear, I only started working on the API 22 days ago and have been
waiting 8 days to get re-verified for my class 2 SSL certificate before
releasing the feature today. The 596 days is in reference to the first request
of an API here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1590295>

~~~
ComputerGuru
So why the ridiculously link bait title? "The API that was first request 596
days ago" and "The API I've been working on for the past 596 days" are
_completely_ different things!

(For reference, current title is _The API I've been working on for the last
596 days is now live_ )

~~~
podman
Sure, I won't deny that it's somewhat link bait-y, but I have commits from
before I launched that are related to the API, so it's not entirely untrue
either. I just started working on it, in earnest, so that I could release it,
22 days ago.

~~~
GertG
Amusing (and recognizable) that you use the long developing time as attention
getter and then feel the need to point out that you're really a fast
developer. O Vanity. :-) Seriously though, site and API look great. The best
of luck with your business.

